# Neon tetras and peas



## russbush (Mar 29, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, I fed the little fellas a pea to that they would be un-constipated. It worked -- literally the next day they were fine. Now, they are back to swimming face down in the water. Why would they have become constipated again?


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

What is your normal diet for these fish ?


----------

